
Ask HN: Best Resources on AI / Machine Learning - builtinbuffalo
Entrepreneur here in need of some assistance.<p>I&#x27;m looking to learn more about automation, AI and machine learning in hopes of shifting my mindset when it comes to what&#x27;s possible (and how we&#x27;re going to do it).<p>Any recommendations on blogs, books, training courses or videos that would help a non-developer gain a strong handle on these topics?<p>Any help is appreciated!
======
lovelearning
Have a look at O'Reilly's resources (links below). They give fairly good
overviews and surveys of the field without going deep technically.

[1]:
[http://www.oreilly.com/data/free/archive.html](http://www.oreilly.com/data/free/archive.html)

[2]: [https://www.oreilly.com/topics/ai](https://www.oreilly.com/topics/ai)

